# How do you deal with painful depression?



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Hope everyone is having a good Christmas...or as good as it can get. I'm sorry...I don't want to add to the surplus of negative threads, but I need some help.

For the past two days, I have been experiencing some god awful depression. It is truly painful, and at times I liken the experience to having a burning torch staked thru my heart. I really hate it, and I can't deal with it. My ''coping strategy'' is to stuff Zyprexa (antipsychotic) down my throat, each time this happens. Sometimes, it gets to be so unbearable that I feel like screaming like a mad man (woman).

Does anyone have good coping strategies I can use to deal with my intense emotions, particularly depression. Has anyone here been thru DBT? I don't want to have to pop pills to numb the pain every time this happens, but it gets real hard to just ''sit with the feelings'' sometimes. Help and advice please? Thanks.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Large doses of vitamin D and sublingual b 12. Even before dp I had medication resistant depression. My doctor had me on prozac and ordered 50,000 iu a week of vitamin d and weekly b12 shots. It brought me out of that depression. Since getting dp, I do not tollerate any antidepressants at all. I've been suicidal many times and taking these two suppliments are the only thing that brings me out of it. It not only brings me out, I actually feel happy when I take it daily. You can take these with medications without side effects and I highly recommend that you do. Vitamin D is what is produced in our bodies in sunlight and, espeically in winter, it's incredibly hard to get enough. I take the calcium/vitamin d combo because calcium aids in the absorbtion of vitamin d. If you need another reassurance, in Alaska they give newborns liquid vitamin d drops because of the lack of sunlight. My son was on them when we lived there. If an infant can safely take them, you can safely take them.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Large doses of vitamin D and sublingual b 12. Even before dp I had medication resistant depression. My doctor had me on prozac and ordered 50,000 iu a week of vitamin d and weekly b12 shots. It brought me out of that depression. Since getting dp, I do not tollerate any antidepressants at all. I've been suicidal many times and taking these two suppliments are the only thing that brings me out of it. It not only brings me out, I actually feel happy when I take it daily. You can take these with medications without side effects and I highly recommend that you do. Vitamin D is what is produced in our bodies in sunlight and, espeically in winter, it's incredibly hard to get enough. I take the calcium/vitamin d combo because calcium aids in the absorbtion of vitamin d. If you need another reassurance, in Alaska they give newborns liquid vitamin d drops because of the lack of sunlight. My son was on them when we lived there. If an infant can safely take them, you can safely take them.


Thanks Sarah.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Would B complex 50 do the trick? also what kind of doses were you on?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wanted to add that newborns in Norway get vitamin D-drops too.. Nowadays it's total darkness outside by four o'clock in the afternoon. 
Our milk has added vitamin D so guess it's safe.. Thanks for reminding me and everyone else how important it is to get enough of it, I'm going to buy a supplement as soon as the stores open again after christmas! Be aware that fish-oil, though good for treating depression makes your blood thinner in large amounts. Don't go crazy with it


----------



## curlyradar (Nov 6, 2010)

york said:


> Just wanted to add that newborns in Norway get vitamin D-drops too.. Nowadays it's total darkness outside by four o'clock in the afternoon.
> Our milk has added vitamin D so guess it's safe.. Thanks for reminding me and everyone else how important it is to get enough of it, I'm going to buy a supplement as soon as the stores open again after christmas! Be aware that fish-oil, though good for treating depression makes your blood thinner in large amounts. Don't go crazy with it


just curious, but how much fish oil is too much? i've been taking 1400 mg everyday for the past couple months.


----------



## nathalie (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi ustabetinyfairypeople,

Which brand vitamin D do you take? and what dosage?

thanx


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

nathalie said:


> Hi ustabetinyfairypeople,
> 
> Which brand vitamin D do you take? and what dosage?
> 
> thanx


I order from puritans pride (www.puritanspride.com) I was told by my doctor to take around 3000 iu a day of vitamin D, so I got the super calcium 1500mg with 1000 iu vitamin d. I don't drink milk so I also need daily calcium suppliments. Calcium also help absorb vitamin D. The cool thing about puritans pride is that everything is buy 1 get 1 free. If you buy 2 you get 3 free. So 5 for the price of 2!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

curlyradar said:


> just curious, but how much fish oil is too much? i've been taking 1400 mg everyday for the past couple months.


I don't know.. If you cut yourself and you never stop bleeding, you're taking too much.. Check online, or call your GP. Taking too much puts you at risk for fatal internal bleeding as your blood loses it's ability to coagulate. I know this because I'm a hypochondriac.


----------



## Strangerdanger (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll be sure to let you know if I ever figure it out I'm struggle with it everyday. I think for me it's learning to change the way I think and "retrain" My freaking brain, probably just eating healthier and exercise new years resolution: to actually do that! I guess everyone will have their own variations of getting better. but I'm sure you will figure it out it might just take some work! hope you feel better!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Strangerdanger said:


> I'll be sure to let you know if I ever figure it out I'm struggle with it everyday. I think for me it's learning to change the way I think and "retrain" My freaking brain, probably just eating healthier and exercise new years resolution: to actually do that! I guess everyone will have their own variations of getting better. but I'm sure you will figure it out it might just take some work! hope you feel better!


Thanks! Eating healthier and exercise are among some of my New Years Resolutions too haha


----------

